# Ideas for a photo story



## kevindosi (Oct 31, 2008)

xLfr>en Googlec
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​Hey everyone,
I'm in a photography class in Austin, TX and our final assignment is to create a photo story.  I just wanted to ask if anyone out there has any ideas.


----------



## craig (Oct 31, 2008)

How about one on this unprecedented election? 

Home forclosures

Neo hippies

The list goes on forever. What are your interests? It should be personal. I would also try and be creative. The plight of the homeless is slightly tired if you know what I mean.

Love & Bass


----------

